# ECNL vs. College Team (Womens)



## 4wd

Hi everone, this is just a fun question and I don't post much and probably wont respond but I really am interested to see what you think.   How would an ECNL team do against a college team?  I watched my first college game ever the other day- it was just a replay.  I'm not well versed in soccer, so I am a terrible judge of the game.  I think many of you understand the game very well and would have a good perspective of what would happen if a good 03/04 ECNL team were to play a mid level D1 school?  I have a younger age group daughter, I don't have any motives for this post, just genuine curiosity.


----------



## Carlsbad7

4wd said:


> Hi everone, this is just a fun question and I don't post much and probably wont respond but I really am interested to see what you think.   How would an ECNL team do against a college team?  I watched my first college game ever the other day- it was just a replay.  I'm not well versed in soccer, so I am a terrible judge of the game.  I think many of you understand the game very well and would have a good perspective of what would happen if a good 03/04 ECNL team were to play a mid level D1 school?  I have a younger age group daughter, I don't have any motives for this post, just genuine curiosity.


College Teams function as funnels of talent. (Exactly how Club Soccer works at the highest levels)  The best College teams will attract the highest levels of talent. Either by recruiting or players reaching out. (Just like the top Club Soccer teams)

To answer your question directly...

There's no way a top level college team would lose to a top level club team. This is because the top level college team hand picks the best of the best from every club level team nationwide. Clubs pick the best of the best from the local community.
What could happen is that a lower level college team might lose to a top level club team. But even this is a big maybe because college players can be 4-5 years older + have experience. (Even if they're not technically "better" players)

With the top level club vs mid level college question you have to keep in mind that even if the top level club players lose to a mid level college team. They'll even up stomping them the next year once they start playing at college.


----------



## Desert Hound

Carlsbad7 said:


> There's no way a top level college team would lose to a top level club team


That is wrong.

In the question above the person is talking about a U17/U18 boys team vs a top college team.

Back in 2017 a U15 boys team beat the US Women's National Team in a scrimmage. So here we are talking about a team that is better than the top college teams AND we are also talking about boys YOUNGER vs the question posed above. 









						FC Dallas under-15 boys squad beat the U.S. Women's National Team in a scrimmage
					

The match was in preparation for Thursday's USWNT friendly versus Russia




					www.cbssports.com


----------



## outside!

The level of fitness of a D1 college team is much higher than any youth team. The player's have also had a few more years to perfect their skills and soccer IQ. The college team's speed of play and skill level would completely dominate the best ECNL team.


----------



## outside!

Desert Hound said:


> That is wrong.
> 
> In the question above the person is talking about a U17/U18 boys team vs a top college team.
> 
> Back in 2017 a U15 boys team beat the US Women's National Team in a scrimmage. So here we are talking about a team that is better than the top college teams AND we are also talking about boys YOUNGER vs the question posed above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FC Dallas under-15 boys squad beat the U.S. Women's National Team in a scrimmage
> 
> 
> The match was in preparation for Thursday's USWNT friendly versus Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbssports.com


ECNL was founded as a girls only league. The OP did not specify ECNL Boys, so it is a good assumption they were talking about ECNL girls team verses a women's college team.

Women's teams scrimmage older boy's teams to work on their speed of play. I am not sure their is much to be gained by the boy's team. The results of these games are meaningless since men and women are different.


----------



## Desert Hound

outside! said:


> ECNL was founded as a girls only league. The OP did not specify ECNL Boys, so it is a good assumption he was talking about ECNL girls team verses a women's college team.


Good point. Not sure why I assumed boys. 

But in terms of girls? ECNL teams are not going to beat D1 programs.


----------



## timbuck

outside! said:


> The level of fitness of a D1 college team is much higher than any youth team. The player's have also had a few more years to perfect their skills and soccer IQ. The college team's speed of play and skill level would completely dominate the best ECNL team.


I think people underestimate the life of a D1 college athlete (Even for a sport that gets less attention - like soccer).  These are full-time athletes that take a few classes in their spare time (I know not everyone.  I know there are D1 players at big schools that are pre-med and take a big class load).  
They are likely training or playing 6 days a week (with 2x per day during pre-season). They are doing game film study.  They are eating at the "Training table".  They have a staff of trainers to help with injury and recovery. They probably have a tutor to help them with classes they miss due to game travel.
These aren't your 3 practices per week + 1 private session (that you might cancel because you have a test the next morning) and play 1x per week players that most of the u18 ECNL girls are right now.
That is why very few freshman get playing time in college.


----------



## GT45

A top ECNL team would definitely beat some Division I college programs. Take a look at the U19 Blues roster for example and where those players are committed to. They would beat some Division I programs.

Keep in mind that there are quite a range in quality of Division I programs. Division II and III schools beat some DI programs.


----------



## Soccerfan2

I saw a U16 DA team easily beat a decent local JC team last year.
What I notice when my DD plays against good college players is the difference in physicality and speed/maturity in decision making.
I’m guessing too, but I think the top 03/04 ECNL teams would beat a low to mid D1 team. A strong D1 is probably going to beat ECNL teams. There is quite a range in both ECNL teams and in college teams even within D1.


----------



## Mystery Train

4wd said:


> Hi everone, this is just a fun question and I don't post much and probably wont respond but I really am interested to see what you think.   How would an ECNL team do against a college team?  I watched my first college game ever the other day- it was just a replay.  I'm not well versed in soccer, so I am a terrible judge of the game.  I think many of you understand the game very well and would have a good perspective of what would happen if a good 03/04 ECNL team were to play a mid level D1 school?  I have a younger age group daughter, I don't have any motives for this post, just genuine curiosity.


I asked my DD this same question since she played on a high level ECNL team and is now playing D2.  She said her college team would beat her ECNL team.  Too big, too fast.  Her ECNL team played a very technical style, top 10 nationally and was a playoff team, but from her perspective it wouldn't be that close.  I'm sure that some of the best, like Blues '02 would give plenty of lesser programs fits and maybe beat some, but it's like the old question about college football teams playing NFL teams.  We played that Blues team and lost by one.  My kid thinks her college team would beat them pretty easily.  And that's not taking anything away from that team, they were the most talented team top to bottom I ever saw.  But you can't overestimate that physical maturity advantage.  Even a middling D1 school has top club players who have 4 years of college fitness under their belts, and it's night and day compared to a HS age club soccer player.  D1 college players are full-time adult soccer players. It's their job, basically.  So even the really good club teams would be overmatched in my opinion.


----------



## Mystery Train

Soccerfan2 said:


> There is quite a range in both ECNL teams and in college teams even within D1.


This is very true... Not all D1 programs are necessarily better than all D2, D3, or even NAIA programs.  I had a college coach describe to me the levels of play and especially in women's soccer, it can be all over the map.


----------



## timbuck

Quick google search shows that there 333 Division 1 Female soccer programs.
That is a LOT of teams in D1.  I looked at some of the names and thought "That's division 1?  Who knew?"  (Stetson University in Florida with 3,028 students??)

Maybe the bottom 100 programs would have trouble against a top 5 ECNL u18 team.


----------



## Mystery Train

timbuck said:


> Quick google search shows that there 333 Division 1 Female soccer programs.
> That is a LOT of teams in D1.  I looked at some of the names and thought "That's division 1?  Who knew?"  (Stetson University in Florida with 3,028 students??)
> 
> Maybe the bottom 100 programs would have trouble against a top 5 ECNL u18 team.


Yeah, it's quite a range.  I know an NAIA coach in the south whose team competes for NAIA titles and scrimmages their neighboring directional (SW-Something State) D1 school every pre-season and often beats them.  So it's really hard to make broad statements about the different divisions.  He said the one main constant is that D1 teams are consistently stocked with bigger, taller, stronger players, even the crappy programs.  So it would have to be a very good ECNL program and a very bad D1 school to get a result... and some of the club girls might end up getting carted off on stretchers.


----------



## outside!

Mystery Train said:


> Yeah, it's quite a range.  I know an NAIA coach in the south whose team competes for NAIA titles and scrimmages their neighboring directional (SW-Something State) D1 school every pre-season and often beats them.  So it's really hard to make broad statements about the different divisions.  He said the one main constant is that D1 teams are consistently stocked with bigger, taller, stronger players, even the crappy programs.  So it would have to be a very good ECNL program and a very bad D1 school to get a result... and some of the club girls might end up getting carted off on stretchers.


There is a size disparity in D1 soccer also. I saw a game where the smallest field player on team A was as big as team B's biggest field player. Size isn't everything (yeah, walking into a joke), but it does matter sometimes.


----------



## GT45

Club teams play college teams in exhibitions. Club teams win some of these games. You are kidding yourselves if you don't think a top ECNL team can beat some DI programs. They can. The top ECNL teams have great speed and technically ability. They have players who are going to start as freshman at some of the top DI programs in the country. So yeah, the would beat some DI programs.


----------



## Desert Hound

And just for a little humor... especially since I ran with boys vs college instead of the question posed which was girls ECNL vs D1









						15-Year-Old Boys' Soccer Team Demands Equal Pay For Beating U.S. Women's Team
					

U.S.—Dozens of 15-year-old boys' soccer teams across the country have demanded equal pay to the women's national team, since they are competitive with the women and even beat them from time to time.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GT45

Desert Hound said:


> And just for a little humor... especially since I ran with boys vs college instead of the question posed which was girls ECNL vs D1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15-Year-Old Boys' Soccer Team Demands Equal Pay For Beating U.S. Women's Team
> 
> 
> U.S.—Dozens of 15-year-old boys' soccer teams across the country have demanded equal pay to the women's national team, since they are competitive with the women and even beat them from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babylonbee.com


I hope you do not have a daughter, because if you do that was in really poor taste, and shame on you.


----------



## Desert Hound

GT45 said:


> I hope you do not have a daughter, because if you do that was in really poor taste, and shame on you.


I do have a daughter. 


One of the most important things she has learned over the years is to have a sense of humor. She also has no patience for PC stuff...which interestingly enough is why she has a sense of humor about many things.


----------



## GT45

PC stuff? Really? It is about right and wrong. You clearly have not raised your daughter with an education on how much women have had to endure, if she would find that funny. Somehow I doubt she does.


----------



## MacDre

GT45 said:


> PC stuff? Really? It is about right and wrong. You clearly have not raised your daughter with an education on how much women have had to endure, if she would find that funny. Somehow I doubt she does.


Dude, don’t argue with Hound.  He’s not PC but he’s loved like your favorite alcoholic uncle that makes family gatherings interesting


----------



## Technician72

GT45 said:


> PC stuff? Really? It is about right and wrong. You clearly have not raised your daughter with an education on how much women have had to endure, if she would find that funny. Somehow I doubt she does.


The article is from the "Babylonbee" a satire site very much like "The Onion". @Desert Hound  threw it out there with that premise.


----------



## GT45

Technician72 said:


> The article is from the "Babylonbee" a satire site very much like "The Onion". @Desert Hound  threw it out there with that premise.


Glad you speak for him. I suspect he is a white male who has never experienced discrimination. Anyone who has would not find that the least bit funny.


----------



## Desert Hound

GT45 said:


> Glad you speak for him. I suspect he is a white male who has never experienced discrimination. Anyone who has would not find that the least bit funny.


I will give you a little heads up.

My wife is from Mexico. My kids are half Mexican.

So get off your high horse about discrimination, etc.

My kids understand satire/humor. Try it sometime.


----------



## GT45

Desert Hound said:


> I will give you a little heads up.
> 
> My wife is from Mexico. My kids are half Mexican.
> 
> So get off your high horse about discrimination, etc.
> 
> My kids understand satire/humor. Try it sometime.


Says the white man who never endured discrimination in his life. Sure. Your post was inappropriate on this forum (youth soccer, which includes girls). Own it.


----------



## RJonesUSC

GT45 said:


> Says the white man who never endured discrimination in his life. Sure. Your post was inappropriate on this forum (youth soccer, which includes girls). Own it.


Get over yourself.


----------



## GT45

RJonesUSC said:


> Get over yourself.


Lol you are not even part of this conversation. Apparently I struck a nerve. White male, eh?


----------



## crush

Desert Hound said:


> I do have a daughter.
> 
> 
> One of the most important things she has learned over the years is to have a sense of humor. She also has no patience for PC stuff...which interestingly enough is why she has a sense of humor about many things.


Great job Hound.  I joke around from time to time and they call me names all the time.  Big babies....lol!!!


----------



## crush

GT45 said:


> Lol you are not even part of this conversation. Apparently I struck a nerve. White male, eh?


Did EOTL enter your soul bro?   Did I miss the race?


----------



## RJonesUSC

GT45 said:


> Lol you are not even part of this conversation. Apparently I struck a nerve. White male, eh?


You're posting on a public forum and think this is a limited conversation? Again, get over yourself.


----------



## Desert Hound

GT45 said:


> Lol you are not even part of this conversation. Apparently I struck a nerve. White male, eh?


The funny thing is you are happy to disparage a certain group. I non discrimination in your eyes means you can still single out groups. Eh?


----------



## Desert Hound

GT45 said:


> Says the white man who never endured discrimination in his life. Sure. Your post was inappropriate on this forum (youth soccer, which includes girls). Own it.


You are the one that needs to relax and understand what humor is.

Over the past couple of decades we have tried to pc everything in order not to offend. What has happened is we have created a large death of people who get offended about everything. So instead of being more tolerant we end up with people like you.

By the way I assume you fall into the group that think we shouldn't single out races, etc because it isn't right.. and without a drop of self awareness single out white males. 

And to finish.. my original post was nowhere near inappropriate.


----------



## crush




----------



## Kicker4Life

GT45 said:


> Lol you are not even part of this conversation. Apparently I struck a nerve. White male, eh?


Now who’s the one discriminating?


----------



## Desert Hound

Sesame Street Introduces 'Todd', A White Male Muppet Who Is Blamed For Everything
					

QUEENS, NY—In a courageous new episode of Sesame Street, the puppets teach kids about social justice by introducing a new character, Todd-- a white male puppet who is blamed for everything wrong in the world.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Desert Hound

MacDre said:


> Dude, don’t argue with Hound.  He’s not PC but he’s loved like your favorite alcoholic uncle that makes family gatherings interesting


You still owe me some tacos in Tijuana. You claim to know the best spots and I don't doubt that. Now when we do this remember one of the best condiments that go with carne asada es una cerveza bien fria.


----------



## Soccer43

Desert Hound said:


> You are the one that needs to relax and understand what humor is.
> 
> Over the past couple of decades we have tried to pc everything in order not to offend. What has happened is we have created a large death of people who get offended about everything. So instead of being more tolerant we end up with people like you.
> 
> By the way I assume you fall into the group that think we shouldn't single out races, etc because it isn't right.. and without a drop of self awareness single out white males.
> 
> And to finish.. my original post was nowhere near inappropriate.


Amen brother!

GT you need to get over yourself.  No one agreed with you, over 8-10 people has chimed in agreeing with Hound and we all have daughters.  I raised my daughter to be tough and resilient.  She can take care of herself on and off the field and has a great sense of humor also.  Take your crap about this somewhere else - unless of course, you want to also now accuse me of being a bigot, racist white homophobe male.  I got no time for that and won't respond so don't waste your time.


----------



## crush

Desert Hound said:


> You still owe me some tacos in Tijuana. You claim to know the best spots and I don't doubt that. Now when we do this remember one of the best condiments that go with carne asada es una cerveza bien fria.


Uncle Hound and brother Dre, can crush crash the party?


----------



## MacDre

crush said:


> Uncle Hound and brother Dre, can crush crash the party?


Hell yeah


----------



## crush

MacDre said:


> Hell yeah


I think EOTL would like to come.  I feel it in my heart.  Also, Kicker and Lastman should come.  One big beer fest down in TJ?  My bro has a good bro that owns a nice bar down on that side.  Killer street dogs wrapped in bacon.  To die for.  Oh, plus the bomb tacos, polo or asada or pork   Chase it all down with Corona's and lime with a grain of salt.  I'm down to 185 Dre.  I;m going for 175 by summer and back surfing and hoops at Main Beach.  I kid you not.


----------



## Soccer43

I’m offended, even EOTL gets an invite


----------



## MacDre

Soccer43 said:


> I’m offended, even EOTL gets an invite


You’re invited but you’re on the secret “double fisted” VIP list.


----------



## crush

*We dont really hate each other.  Were just standing up for strong beliefs that we will soon need to put aside.  Love & Light vs Hate & Darkness.  We all have L&D, some want their hate to lead the way and some what their love to lead the way.  Time to pick a side or step aside please.  Gee, I wonder WHO will win, the light or the darkness?  I told you once, I told you all before, and I will tell you all again, you, yes you, must make a choice.  L or D?  Good luck fellow human and I hope you choose the light.*


----------



## EOTL

Desert Hound said:


> And just for a little humor... especially since I ran with boys vs college instead of the question posed which was girls ECNL vs D1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15-Year-Old Boys' Soccer Team Demands Equal Pay For Beating U.S. Women's Team
> 
> 
> U.S.—Dozens of 15-year-old boys' soccer teams across the country have demanded equal pay to the women's national team, since they are competitive with the women and even beat them from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babylonbee.com


Magats trying to be funny is a sad sight. They seem to think that being be a bigot “in a funny way” makes what they are saying less offensive. And then the whiny little snowflakes turn around and claim they’re the victim when their misogynistic “joke” not only sucks, but is also exposed as just more bigotry.



Desert Hound said:


> You are the one that needs to relax and understand what humor is.
> 
> Over the past couple of decades we have tried to pc everything in order not to offend. What has happened is we have created a large death of people who get offended about everything. So instead of being more tolerant we end up with people like you.
> 
> By the way I assume you fall into the group that think we shouldn't single out races, etc because it isn't right.. and without a drop of self awareness single out white males.
> 
> And to finish.. my original post was nowhere near inappropriate.


White trumpanzee is claiming that criticizing bigotry constitutes bigotry. He’s upset that people aren’t more “tolerant” of intolerant magat bigots. That’s what they need to do to make themselves feel better about being such s**tbags.


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> Magats trying to be funny is a sad sight. They seem to think that being be a bigot “in a funny way” makes what they are saying less offensive. And then the whiny little snowflakes turn around and claim they’re the victim when their misogynistic “joke” not only sucks, but is also exposed as just more bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> White trumpanzee is claiming that criticizing bigotry constitutes bigotry. He’s upset that people aren’t more “tolerant” of intolerant magat bigots. That’s what they need to do to make themselves feel better about being such s**tbags.


Good morning Sunneshine!  We are feeling like quite the hypocrite today aren’t we?  

Hope your day turns around.....

Glad you haven’t forgotten the team motto:  “do as I say, not as I do”!

Go Team!


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> Magats trying to be funny is a sad sight. They seem to think that being be a bigot “in a funny way” makes what they are saying less offensive. And then the whiny little snowflakes turn around and claim they’re the victim when their misogynistic “joke” not only sucks, but is also exposed as just more bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> White trumpanzee is claiming that criticizing bigotry constitutes bigotry. He’s upset that people aren’t more “tolerant” of intolerant magat bigots. That’s what they need to do to make themselves feel better about being such s**tbags.


----------



## crush

happy9 said:


>


You can see now what is truly going on Happy.  My bro is in his 70s down in Fl.  White as can be.  He served his country in Vietnam.  The other day he told me he was called a white asshole and full of white priveledge.  I'm shocked with what is going on but I,m not surprised.  He he was in a gun battle on a helicopter and 6 of his pals were killed.  3 of them were black, two whites and a Latino bro.  Anyway, he saw so much death as a 17 year old white boy that he now has to get help at the VA.  Ignorance with todays human is insane.  Brainwashed is what is going on.


----------



## MacDre

crush said:


> You can see now what is truly going on Happy.  My bro is in his 70s down in Fl.  White as can be.  He served his country in Vietnam.  The other day he told he was called a white asshole and full of white priveledge.  I'm shocked with what is going on but I,m not surprised.  He he was in a gun battle on a helicopter and 6 of his pals were killed.  3 of them were black, two whites and a Latino bro.  Anyway, he saw so much death as a 17 year old white bot that he now has to get help at the VA.  Ignorance with todays human is insane.  Brainwashed is what is going on.


----------



## vegasguy

GT45 said:


> Glad you speak for him. I suspect he is a white male who has never experienced discrimination. Anyone who has would not find that the least bit funny.


We all have his back.  He has been around for a bit and has given many sound advice.    It was satire much like SNL this weekend or the new show on CBS the U S of Al .  Do those offend you also?


----------



## vegasguy

Desert Hound said:


> You still owe me some tacos in Tijuana. You claim to know the best spots and I don't doubt that. Now when we do this remember one of the best condiments that go with carne asada es una cerveza bien fria.


Keep waiting.  Dre once said he would give me the best places to eat in Richmond and I am still waiting LOL.


----------



## happy9

crush said:


> You can see now what is truly going on Happy.  My bro is in his 70s down in Fl.  White as can be.  He served his country in Vietnam.  The other day he told he was called a white asshole and full of white priveledge.  I'm shocked with what is going on but I,m not surprised.  He he was in a gun battle on a helicopter and 6 of his pals were killed.  3 of them were black, two whites and a Latino bro.  Anyway, he saw so much death as a 17 year old white bot that he now has to get help at the VA.  Ignorance with todays human is insane.  Brainwashed is what is going on.


EOTL is skilled in the use of hyperbole and misdirection.  Effective methods used by those on the margins of society.


----------



## MacDre

vegasguy said:


> Keep waiting.  Dre once said he would give me the best places to eat in Richmond and I am still waiting LOL.


Nah...TJ is more secure and safe.


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> Good morning Sunneshine!  We are feeling like quite the hypocrite today aren’t we?
> 
> Hope your day turns around.....
> 
> Glad you haven’t forgotten the team motto:  “do as I say, not as I do”!
> 
> Go Team!


The trumpanzees always get so upset when the get called out. No, they aren’t “victims” when they get raked over the coals for being bigots. No, having to face consequences for being a s**tbag is not “cancel culture”, it is having to face consequences for being a s**tbag.  And no, opposing bigotry is not bigotry.  And no, racism and bigotry aren’t acceptable even if you try to do it in a “funny way”.

Funny how magats can’t help themselves. Pretty soon they’ll be feeling sorry for themselves claiming I ruined a thread about girls soccer because I responded to someone who thinks that mocking equal pay is hysterical, and justified since it came from a website that he claims is like the Onion when, in reality, it is nothing like the Onion. His favorite website is really just a place created by magat douches where they try to be funny spewing their hate.  

Honestly, it’s pretty sad what this website of passive aggressive snowflakes does. They got so upset about getting routinely mocked for being bigoted idiots that they created their own wannabe Onion site thinking that making their racist and misogynistic points through what they claim is comedy makes it ok. Nope. Still bigot douchebags.


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> The trumpanzees always get so upset when the get called out. No, they aren’t “victims” when they get raked over the coals for being bigots. No, having to face consequences for being a s**tbag is not “cancel culture”, it is having to face consequences for being a s**tbag.  And no, opposing bigotry is not bigotry.  And no, racism and bigotry aren’t acceptable even if you try to do it in a “funny way”.
> 
> Funny how magats can’t help themselves. Pretty soon they’ll be feeling sorry for themselves claiming I ruined a thread about girls soccer because I responded to someone who thinks that mocking equal pay is hysterical, and justified since it came from a website that he claims is like the Onion when, in reality, it is nothing like the Onion. His favorite website is really just a place created by magat douches where they try to be funny spewing their hate.
> 
> Honestly, it’s pretty sad what this website of passive aggressive snowflakes does. They got so upset about getting routinely mocked for being bigoted idiots that they created their own wannabe Onion site thinking that making their racist and misogynistic points through what they claim is comedy makes it ok. Nope. Still bigot douchebags.


Still takes one to know one.....we can dub you an expert!


----------



## vegasguy

EOTL said:


> The trumpanzees always get so upset when the get called out. No, they aren’t “victims” when they get raked over the coals for being bigots. No, having to face consequences for being a s**tbag is not “cancel culture”, it is having to face consequences for being a s**tbag.  And no, opposing bigotry is not bigotry.  And no, racism and bigotry aren’t acceptable even if you try to do it in a “funny way”.
> 
> Funny how magats can’t help themselves. Pretty soon they’ll be feeling sorry for themselves claiming I ruined a thread about girls soccer because I responded to someone who thinks that mocking equal pay is hysterical, and justified since it came from a website that he claims is like the Onion when, in reality, it is nothing like the Onion. His favorite website is really just a place created by magat douches where they try to be funny spewing their hate.
> 
> Honestly, it’s pretty sad what this website of passive aggressive snowflakes does. They got so upset about getting routinely mocked for being bigoted idiots that they created their own wannabe Onion site thinking that making their racist and misogynistic points through what they claim is comedy makes it ok. Nope. Still bigot douchebags.



Come on man!!! You laughed at Mel Brooks movies (you know Richard Prior helped write one).


----------



## vegasguy

MacDre said:


> Nah...TJ is more secure and safe.


That is funny about Richmond possibly true. 
Then we should meet at Heinold's First and Last Chance then go to Yoshi's for some Blue or Jazz.  I will buy


----------



## VegasParent

timbuck said:


> Quick google search shows that there 333 Division 1 Female soccer programs.
> That is a LOT of teams in D1.  I looked at some of the names and thought "That's division 1?  Who knew?"  (*Stetson University in Florida with 3,028 students??*)
> 
> Maybe the bottom 100 programs would have trouble against a top 5 ECNL u18 team.


Quick sidebar, Stetson University has a beautiful campus. I considered going there after high school but decided to stay local in Atlanta because of my girlfriend (now my wife) at the time.


----------



## vegasguy

VegasParent said:


> Quick sidebar, Stetson University has a beautiful campus. I considered going there after high school but decided to stay local in Atlanta because of my girlfriend (now my wife) at the time.



You are blessed and made the right choice.   YOU all are awesome.


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> Still takes one to know one.....we can dub you an expert!


It’s so hard being a magat, am I right? In the old days, it was totally fine to tell racist and misogynistic “jokes” using “comedy” as a cover to make your racist or misogynistic points. Now, it’s harder and harder to get away with being an a**hole since it turns out there are consequences for being a bigot, even if you try to mislabel it “cancel culture”.


----------



## GT45

Kicker4Life said:


> Now who’s the one discriminating?


White men do not face inequalities. They have been at the front of the line their entire life.  The fact that this gets under some of your skin is a complete lack of self-awareness. You have daughters so therefore you think this is OK. Don't speak for them. I have a hunch they would disagree with you. Show a little respect to your daughters. Making light of pay inequities for women is far from funny.


----------



## Kicker4Life

GT45 said:


> White men do not face inequalities. They have been at the front of the line their entire life.  The fact that this gets under some of your skin is a complete lack of self-awareness. You have daughters so therefore you think this is OK. Don't speak for them. I have a hunch they would disagree with you. Show a little respect to your daughters. Making light of pay inequities for women is far from funny.


No...I just don’t think it’s right to weaponize sensitivity.  

You don’t know me, you don’t know what I’ve encountered in my life or the struggles my grandparents endured being discriminated against as immigrants.

Get off your high horse haas.  You look like an idiot!


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> It’s so hard being a magat, am I right? In the old days, it was totally fine to tell racist and misogynistic “jokes” using “comedy” as a cover to make your racist or misogynistic points. Now, it’s harder and harder to get away with being an a**hole since it turns out there are consequences for being a bigot, even if you try to mislabel it “cancel culture”.


Are racism and misogyny practiced by only by one ethnic group/race in the United States?  Asking for some of my white friends.


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> It’s so hard being a magat, am I right? In the old days, it was totally fine to tell racist and misogynistic “jokes” using “comedy” as a cover to make your racist or misogynistic points. Now, it’s harder and harder to get away with being an a**hole since it turns out there are consequences for being a bigot, even if you try to mislabel it “cancel culture”.


As an Independent, I wouldn’t know.


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> No...I just don’t think it’s right to weaponize sensitivity.
> 
> You don’t know me, you don’t know what I’ve encountered in my life or the struggles my grandparents endured being discriminated against as immigrants.
> 
> Get off your high horse haas.  You look like an idiot!


So now opposing bigotry is “weaponizing sensitivity”? Is there no end to the ridiculous ways that magats will try to rationalize their hate and bigotry? The only “weaponizing” is Douchy McDouchster using a sorry excuse for “comedy” as a way to make a misogynistic point.

But hey, he knew someone who actually faced hardship, so that’s a great excuse to mock gender equity. That makes a lot of sense for a magat.


----------



## EOTL

happy9 said:


> Are racism and misogyny practiced by only by one ethnic group/race in the United States?  Asking for some of my white friends.


The desperate hunt continues to find some minority somewhere who did something @happy9 doesn’t like so he can continue rationalizing why white magat men should be able to keep oppressing people.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> The desperate hunt continues to find some minority somewhere who did something @happy9 doesn’t like so he can continue rationalizing why white magat men should be able to keep oppressing people.


Nice non -answer - as per SOP.   I see you've rallied the troops today.


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> As an Independent, I wouldn’t know.


Registering independent makes you no less responsible for the racism, bigotry, disregard for human life, corruption and all their other bs when you vote for magats. I love how people register independent and then vote for the most awful people “for tax reasons”, as if they’re any less accountable for everything that comes with their vote.


----------



## EOTL

happy9 said:


> Nice non -answer - as per SOP.   I see you've rallied the troops today.


That is one way to discount how the majority of people know you’re a sack of s**t who supports more of the same.  Are you going to whine about how the election was stolen now?


----------



## EOTL

happy9 said:


> Nice non -answer - as per SOP.   I see you've rallied the troops today.


This is an interesting magat way to avoid the issue Here, @happy9 is desperately trying to change the subject of the conversation, which is that making a racist or misognistic point remains inappropriate even if you try to present it as comedy. So our bigoty buddy uses “whataboutism” to deflect away from his misogynistic friend’s indefensible statement. Then, when I don’t let him control his fake narrative -  but instead keep bringing it back to the indefensible bigotry of his buddy - he gets all bent out of shape that his desperate attempt to blame minorities for something, anything, didn’t work. These Fox News/Newsmax/OAN Snowflake techniques only work with their weak-minded viewers.


----------



## crush

GT45 said:


> *White men do not face inequalities. They have been at the front of the line their entire life.  *


My brother was on the front lines in the Vietnam War in 1967 with other Americans, white, black and brown bro and from what his friends all told him and I what I believe, they ALL faced inequalities brother.  They died together, on the battle field.  Are you joking today because all of sudden the same old same old are using race to entice.  Why now?  All my friends are white, black, latino and asian,  WE are all Americans first btw


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> Registering independent makes you no less responsible for the racism, bigotry, disregard for human life, corruption and all their other bs when you vote for magats. I love how people register independent and then vote for the most awful people “for tax reasons”, as if they’re any less accountable for everything that comes with their vote.


Someone is TRIGGERED today!   Guess no matter what you have this BS preconceived notion of everyone.  I’m sure it’s a wonderful existence, I wish tou the best.


----------



## EOTL

crush said:


> My brother was on the front lines in the Vietnam War in 1967 with other Americans, white, black and brown bro and from what his friends all told him and I what I believe, they ALL faced inequalities brother.  They died together, on the battle field.  Are you joking today because all of sudden the same old same old are using race to entice.  Why now?  All my friends are white, black, latino and asian,  WE are all Americans first btw


Yeah!  Your white bro fought in Viet Nam, so therefore it’s ok to deny jobs to minorities, pay equality to women, and people need to get over all the racist cops murdering black people. Sheesh, he tried to get his bigoty point across in a joke, so what’s the big deal anyway?

Also very nice of you to tell minorities that they just need to deal with it, because this is how you perceive  America and they all need to put that ahead of, you know, not getting murdered by a cop because of their skin color.


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> Someone is TRIGGERED today!   Guess no matter what you have this BS preconceived notion of everyone.  I’m sure it’s a wonderful existence, I wish tou the best.


Here’s another magaty technique. Any time someone stands up to bigotry, claim they are triggered or “politically correct”.  Even better, let’s claim that they’re “weaponizing sensitivity”!  

Magaty snowflakes can’t handle that people push back on their whiny bigotry. They are more soft than dumb even, and god knows they are really dumb.


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> Here’s another magaty technique. Any time someone stands up to bigotry, claim they are triggered or “politically correct”.  Even better, let’s claim that they’re “weaponizing sensitivity”!
> 
> Magaty snowflakes can’t handle that people push back on their whiny bigotry. They are more soft than dumb even, and god knows they are really dumb.


Yes dear!


----------



## Desert Hound

GT45 said:


> Says the white man who never endured discrimination in his life. Sure. Your post was inappropriate on this forum (youth soccer, which includes girls). Own it.


At least you have EOTL on your side.


----------



## EOTL

Desert Hound said:


> At least you have EOTL on your side.


And you had Derek Chauvin on yours, at least until he got s**t-canned and charged with murder.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> This is an interesting magat way to avoid the issue Here, @happy9 is desperately trying to change the subject of the conversation, which is that making a racist or misognistic point remains inappropriate even if you try to present it as comedy. So our bigoty buddy uses “whataboutism” to deflect away from his misogynistic friend’s indefensible statement. Then, when I don’t let him control his fake narrative -  but instead keep bringing it back to the indefensible bigotry of his buddy - he gets all bent out of shape that his desperate attempt to blame minorities for something, anything, didn’t work. These Fox News/Newsmax/OAN Snowflake techniques only work with their weak-minded viewers.


Avoiding the issue - the irony is rich.

Isn't it funny how little you know about minorities and their problems. Don't flatter yourself with the assumption that you control any narrative on here or anywhere else where you may voice your opinion.  Always revert back to the boogeyman.  At least you aren't taking a cheap shot at mine or anyone else's DD today.  That's a decent first step.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> That is one way to discount how the majority of people know you’re a sack of s**t who supports more of the same.  Are you going to whine about how the election was stolen now?


Ahh, personal attack - Way to flex.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> And you had Derek Chauvin on yours, at least until he got s**t-canned and charged with murder.


triggered indeed.  Your reality is such a delusion that you create divisions in your brain then act on them for reasons only known to you.

The thought that anyone on here supports the idea of a Derek Chauvin as a viable member of law enforcement is laughable.  Your statement demonstrates just how serious of a person you are not.  You should really move on to more progressive forums that fit your lifestyle and quit hurling insults at people's kids in between non sensical posts using made up words.


----------



## EOTL

happy9 said:


> Ahh, personal attack - Way to flex.


Like I keep saying, the only way to deal with magats  is to get down there in the muck with you bottom feeders.


----------



## EOTL

happy9 said:


> triggered indeed.  Your reality is such a delusion that you create divisions in your brain then act on them for reasons only known to you.
> 
> The thought that anyone on here supports the idea of a Derek Chauvin as a viable member of law enforcement is laughable.  Your statement demonstrates just how serious of a person you are not.  You should really move on to more progressive forums that fit your lifestyle and quit hurling insults at people's kids in between non sensical posts using made up words.


You should first ask your friend how he feels before coming to his defense. So how do you feel about your bud Chauvin @Desert Hound?  Should he go to prison?

If you want a forum that fits your lifestyle, Parler is back online.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> You should first ask your friend how he feels before coming to his defense. So how do you feel about your bud Chauvin @Desert Hound?  Should he go to prison?
> 
> If you want a forum that fits your lifestyle, Parler is back online.


I have soccer players, this forum fits just fine. 

 Chauvin = Dirt Bag.  He was one prior to being charged.  You can play  political footsies all you want, doesn't change the fact that he is a Dirt Bag and that Floyd was a career criminal.  It's not surprising to me that this is the outcome of their sad, unfortunate, and violent encounter.  Justice should be served.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> Like I keep saying, the only way to deal with magats  is to get down there in the muck with you bottom feeders.


Are you wearing boots?


----------



## crush

Hey fellas, I have a big and I mean *big announcement coming April 1st!!!!* Stay tune and stay informed with the latest with crush and his family of four  I hope some of you fools listen to what I have to say come Thursday. BTW, look what my wife found in the picture box. Yes, that's me the GK at the big SoCal vs TJ matchup down in TJ back in 98'. Talk is cheap. I became a legend because the brothers from Socal and TJ accepted me as one of their own and treated me like family. Grandpa is two doors down to the left. MY CB and we had each others back and I really have his back today. Dude is a stud. We won both home and away and it's something I will cherish forever. What matters most was the love and the food. You can;t go wrong with Mexicans and their food   Good luck everyone this week in your high school games, regardless if it's cringe worthy.  That's our field and no one dared complain.  Look at my pants.  i got motor cycle pants because of the pebbles on the field.  No excuses and we won.  I gave up one goal away and zero at home.  Someone filmed the games so I'm trying to find the old video.


----------



## LASTMAN14

happy9 said:


> Are you wearing boots?


If one is knee deep in “shit” (muck) then of course. Especially if it’s their own.


----------



## EOTL

crush said:


> Hey fellas, I have a big and I mean *big announcement coming April 1st!!!!* Stay tune and stay informed with the latest with crush and his family of four  I hope some of you fools listen to what I have to say come Thursday. BTW, look what my wife found in the picture box. Yes, that's me the GK at the big SoCal vs TJ matchup down in TJ back in 98'. Talk is cheap. I became a legend because the brothers from Socal and TJ accepted me as one of their own and treated me like family. Grandpa is two doors down to the left. MY CB and we had each others back and I really have his back today. Dude is a stud. We won both home and away and it's something I will cherish forever. What matters most was the love and the food. You can;t go wrong with Mexicans and their food   Good luck everyone this week in your high school games, regardless if it's cringe worthy.  That's our field and no one dared complain.  Look at my pants.  i got motor cycle pants because of the pebbles on the field.  No excuses and we won.  I gave up one goal away and zero at home.  Someone filmed the games so I'm trying to find the old video.
> 
> View attachment 10496


You’re co-conspirator #2 in the Matt Gaetz investigation?


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> You’re co-conspirator #2 in the Matt Gaetz investigation?


Really?  Nothing is too low for you or is this "satire"? I doubt a satire site would take on this subject.  Always a subtle reference to a female minor with you, just can't help yourself.  About time for you to exit stage left.


----------



## EOTL

happy9 said:


> Really?  Nothing is too low for you or is this "satire"? I doubt a satire site would take on this subject.  Always a subtle reference to a female minor with you, just can't help yourself.  About time for you to exit stage left.


You’re upset that your magat buddy Gaetz is a child molester and figure the best way to deflect is to accuse me of being one.  That’s the Karl Rove technique. 

Oh, and I still haven’t heard your friend @Desert Hound take a stand against Chauvin. Looks like you’re the only magat who concedes that Blue Lives Murder.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> You’re upset that your magat buddy Gaetz is a child molester and figure the best way to deflect is to accuse me of being one.  That’s the Karl Rove technique.
> 
> Oh, and I still haven’t heard your friend @Desert Hound take a stand against Chauvin. Looks like you’re the only magat who concedes that Blue Lives Murder.


The reality is that I don't know Gaetz, and I don't know Hound.  I do  know there are  bad cops, bad politicians and bad people posting on youth soccer forums.  Your Blue Lives Murder statement is disgusting but not unexpected.  Showing off your intellectual powers again - nice work

I also know that you are the only person on this forum that habitually references minor girls in a derogatory tone. You chose the words child molester, not me.  I chalked it up to your obvious lack of respect when you rope in someone's DD in one of your posts.   You on the other hand compare it to Gaetz and child molestation.  Interesting.


----------



## Giesbock

All it takes is for someone to inject a wedge issue into a reasonable conversation to cause it to spiral out of order.  

At the time, that team of boys were probably honored as heck to get to scrimmage the US Women’s team. Some parent probably put the dumb idea of asking for pay into their naive heads.  If you look at other junk from that web page, it’s pretty obvious that they make their $ by stirring divisive reactions of outrage vs. support.


----------



## EOTL

happy9 said:


> The reality is that I don't know Gaetz, and I don't know Hound.  I do  know there are  bad cops, bad politicians and bad people posting on youth soccer forums.  Your Blue Lives Murder statement is disgusting but not unexpected.  Showing off your intellectual powers again - nice work
> 
> I also know that you are the only person on this forum that habitually references minor girls in a derogatory tone. You chose the words child molester, not me.  I chalked it up to your obvious lack of respect when you rope in someone's DD in one of your posts.   You on the other hand compare it to Gaetz and child molestation.  Interesting.


Blue Lives Matter is a despicable movement that is bring pushed for the express purpose of opposing those who stand up to systemic racism in law enforcement. Unless and until more law enforcement agencies and their racist magat supporters acknowledge their systemic racism and implement real efforts to fix it - rather than pushing self-pitying slogans created for the express purpose of resisting equality and equity - screw them. Police unions and their constituents are throwing millions into defense of their most despicable criminal members like Chauvin. Cops don’t deserve any more respect than any other person. Probably less, given how vigorously they protect the murderers in their own ranks.


----------



## EOTL

Giesbock said:


> All it takes is for someone to inject a wedge issue into a reasonable conversation to cause it to spiral out of order.
> 
> At the time, that team of boys were probably honored as heck to get to scrimmage the US Women’s team. Some parent probably put the dumb idea of asking for pay into their naive heads.  If you look at other junk from that web page, it’s pretty obvious that they make their $ by stirring divisive reactions of outrage vs. support.


You are correct sir. This is exactly why their bullshit needs to be constantly shoved up their asses.  Every time these magats think it’s funny to mock pay equity, I’m going to mock their bs Blue Lives Murder. They don’t get a free pass because they think their bigotry is funny. I’ll be “funny” right back at them.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> You are correct sir. This is exactly why their bullshit needs to be constantly shoved up their asses.  Every time these magats think it’s funny to mock pay equity, I’m going to mock their bs Blue Lives Murder. They don’t get a free pass because they think their bigotry is funny. I’ll be “funny” right back at them.


You are the soccer forum caped crusader.  Now I see that you really believe you are changing lives and standing up for important issues.  At least you have conviction.  Misguided mostly, but conviction nonetheless..  Good work.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> Blue Lives Matter is a despicable movement that is bring pushed for the express purpose of opposing those who stand up to systemic racism in law enforcement. Unless and until more law enforcement agencies and their racist magat supporters acknowledge their systemic racism and implement real efforts to fix it - rather than pushing self-pitying slogans created for the express purpose of resisting equality and equity - screw them. Police unions and their constituents are throwing millions into defense of their most despicable criminal members like Chauvin. Cops don’t deserve any more respect than any other person. Probably less, given how vigorously they protect the murderers in their own ranks.
> [/QUOT
> Sounds like you can't decide which side is slimier.  Are they the only organizations throwing millions at defending slimy people?  There is such a thing as due process, even for dirt bag cops, common criminals, etc.
> 
> But you continue with your buzzwords.  Thanks for standing watch on the wall in defense of minorities.  I can sleep better at night.


----------



## EOTL

happy9 said:


> You are the soccer forum caped crusader.  Now I see that you really believe you are changing lives and standing up for important issues.  At least you have conviction.  Misguided mostly, but conviction nonetheless..  Good work.


Seems to me like you think you’re doing the same thing.  It does seem crazy that you support transphobia, blatantly racist movements, hate teachers and the 1st Amendment, and want to kill as many people it takes so that your kid can pretend there isn’t a pandemic and run around without those pesky masks. But I guess even Hitler thought he was a social justice warrior, and to each their own, right Mr. Magat?


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> Seems to me like you think you’re doing the same thing.  It does seem crazy that you support transphobia, blatantly racist movements, hate teachers and the 1st Amendment, and want to kill as many people it takes so that your kid can pretend there isn’t a pandemic and run around without those pesky masks. But I guess even Hitler thought he was a social justice warrior, and to each their own, right Mr. Magat?


Your ability to take one position and make it something that it is not in order to excuse your own bigotry, hate speech and racism is undeniably amazing.

You go my little self proclaimed justice warrior!  Show us how bug and strong you are.  Hercules, Hercules, Hercules!!!!


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> Your ability to take one position and make it something that it is not in order to excuse your own bigotry, hate speech and racism is undeniably amazing.
> 
> You go my little self proclaimed justice warrior!  Show us how bug and strong you are.  Hercules, Hercules, Hercules!!!!


Only trumpanzees could claim that standing up to their racist, transphobic, misogynistic schtick constitutes “bigotry” and “hate speech”. The white man self-pity is strong in you. You’ve been so mistreated. So unfair.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> Seems to me like you think you’re doing the same thing.  It does seem crazy that you support transphobia, blatantly racist movements, hate teachers and the 1st Amendment, and want to kill as many people it takes so that your kid can pretend there isn’t a pandemic and run around without those pesky masks. But I guess even Hitler thought he was a social justice warrior, and to each their own, right Mr. Magat?


...nice try dude. The fact remains that you are the only person on this forum that references players in a negative manner. Deflect all you want with your nonsensical rhetoric but the facts bear out. By all means flex your contrived outrage towards an adult, good fun. Bring in someone's DD once, weird. You've clearly established a pattern.


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> Only trumpanzees could claim that standing up to their racist, transphobic, misogynistic schtick constitutes “bigotry” and “hate speech”. The white man self-pity is strong in you. You’ve been so mistreated. So unfair.


Ha...you think imma take that bait?


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> Ha...you think imma take that bait?


You’re less stupid than most magats. Better to quit while you’re behind. Most of you would make up some s**t about how I run a pizza parlor in DC that has a tunnel to the WH to traffic children for the Clintons.


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> You’re less stupid than most magats. Better to quit while you’re behind. Most of you would make up some s**t about how I run a pizza parlor in DC that has a tunnel to the WH to traffic children for the Clintons.


No...you’re more of the Susan Rosenberg type.


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> No...you’re more of the Susan Rosenberg type.


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


>


I figured you’d celebrate being associated with a Domestic Terrorist who bombed the Capital Building......very Trumpanzee of you.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> You’re less stupid than most magats. Better to quit while you’re behind. Most of you would make up some s**t about how *I run a pizza parlor in DC that has a tunnel to the WH to traffic children for the Clintons.*


How do you know these things? I think you are the one peddling in conspiracy theories.  I've never even heard of such a thing.


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> I figured you’d celebrate being associated with a Domestic Terrorist who bombed the Capital Building......very Trumpanzee of you.


The only person associating me with her is you. But that’s what magats do. As stated earlier, y’all ceded any claim to the moral high ground many years ago. So you need to accuse the people who actually have it of being like people who are reprehensible. Especially if you think it levels the playing field because you actually do admire pedos (like Gaetz, Trumpster Fire, Giuliani and Dershbag), and people who actually support insurrection (same).


----------



## LASTMAN14

EOTL said:


> The only person associating me with her is you. But that’s what magats do. As stated earlier, y’all ceded any claim to the moral high ground many years ago. So you need to accuse the people who actually have it of being like people who are reprehensible. Especially if you think it levels the


What ever your trying to prove its down a rabbit hole. You’ve run yourself into a hole. Try something else. Like your knowledge of the game it’s obvious you know it, Stick to it. It’s why we are here.


----------



## EOTL

LASTMAN14 said:


> What ever your trying to prove its down a rabbit hole. You’ve run yourself into a hole. Try something else. Like your knowledge of the game it’s obvious you know it, Stick to it. It’s why we are here.


Nah. It took about 2 pages of people turning this into a thread about mocking pay equity and self-pity about how white men are such victims before I said anything. Soccer doesn’t seem to be why anyone is here. I’m happy to play along.


----------



## EOTL

LASTMAN14 said:


> What ever your trying to prove its down a rabbit hole. You’ve run yourself into a hole. Try something else. Like your knowledge of the game it’s obvious you know it, Stick to it. It’s why we are here.


Is there any particular reason why you’re ok with people hijacking threads to push narratives of misogyny, transphobia, and racism, yet you only seem to have a problem with the guy who pushes back? Where were you on pages 1-3 before I said anything? Whooping it up over “jokes” mocking pay and racial equity?


----------



## vegasguy

EOTL said:


> Nah. It took about 2 pages of people turning this into a thread about mocking pay equity and self-pity about how white men are such victims before I said anything. Soccer doesn’t seem to be why anyone is here. I’m happy to play along.


No victim here.  But as a son of a Police Officer you are way off base. My father stood for right and wrong not a color of skin.  He arrested people based on their performance in life.  He was shot at, punched and has a scar where he was bitten.  He fought for what is right not anything else.  So stop.  You know nothing about who he is but yet you are ok degrading him.  Again Stop.... if you want to know more about who he is feel free to ask or stop generalizing.  Now with that said, there are issues within the police force and I hope Chauvin burns in hell.  

Get back to soccer and enjoy the game and leave politics off this site and move on.  Have a good day.


----------



## crush

vegasguy said:


> No victim here.  But as a son of a Police Officer you are way off base. My father stood for right and wrong not a color of skin.  He arrested people based on their performance in life.  He was shot at, punched and has a scar where he was bitten.  He fought for what is right not anything else.  So stop.  You know nothing about who he is but yet you are ok degrading him.  Again Stop.... if you want to know more about who he is feel free to ask or stop generalizing.  Now with that said, there are issues within the police force and I hope Chauvin burns in hell.
> 
> Get back to soccer and enjoy the game and leave politics off this site and move on.  Have a good day.


Tell your old mad thanks for serving.  I have a very good pal who has been OC Sherriff for 25 years.  He puts his life on the line every night ((Big time cop and is in charge of a station that covers parts of OC late at night)).  He has three dds and they dont know if dad will come home each night he goes to protect & serve.  He told me the hardest part of his job is calling a parent and letting them know their ds or dd is dead.  This asshole that Dom lets roam free here is causing so much hate.  The fact is, the assholes want us to fight and hate.  Fcku them is all I can say.


----------



## vegasguy

crush said:


> Tell your old mad thanks for serving.  I have a very good pal who has been OC Sherriff for 25 years.  He puts his life on the line every night ((Big time cop and is in charge of a station that covers parts of OC late at night)).  He has three dds and they dont know if dad will come home each night he goes to protect & serve.  He told me the hardest part of his job is calling a parent and letting them know their ds or dd is dead.  This asshole that Dom lets roam free here is causing so much hate.  The fact is, the assholes want us to fight and hate.  Fcku them is all I can say.



Will do.  I appreciate it.  He still works as a guard at a Federal Court House.  He is 73 and just can not quit.   He worked some horrible cases and in the end as a detective it was crimes against children and domestic violence.  None of these are assumed race but always awful.   People see media @EOTL and I understand.  There is evil out there no doubt but there is good too. Again feel free to ask me about my father if you want to know more.   I am proud of who he is and what he has done  for the most part.  Like us all he has flaws.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> Is there any particular reason why you’re ok with people hijacking threads to push narratives of misogyny, transphobia, and racism, yet you only seem to have a problem with the guy who pushes back? Where were you on pages 1-3 before I said anything? Whooping it up over “jokes” mocking pay and racial equity?


Link please to an example of hate that transcends *Blue Lives Murder *and your persistence in mocking DDs.  Asking for a friend.

Your paranoia is fascinating to say the least.


----------



## EOTL

vegasguy said:


> No victim here.  But as a son of a Police Officer you are way off base. My father stood for right and wrong not a color of skin.  He arrested people based on their performance in life.  He was shot at, punched and has a scar where he was bitten.  He fought for what is right not anything else.  So stop.  You know nothing about who he is but yet you are ok degrading him.  Again Stop.... if you want to know more about who he is feel free to ask or stop generalizing.  Now with that said, there are issues within the police force and I hope Chauvin burns in hell.
> 
> Get back to soccer and enjoy the game and leave politics off this site and move on.  Have a good day.


No. Just because your dad may have done his job properly does not mean anyone should have even the slightest respect for a racist Blue Lives Murder counter movement that was created to oppose people who are understandably fed up with cops murdering black people. Where the f**k is the national police slogan/movement to weed out the racism in their ranks?  Where is the national police movement to oppose what Chauvin did?  It doesn’t exist. Instead we get police unions donating millions to defend their racist murdering brethren, along with a PR campaign designed to denigrate those who oppose getting murdered by law enforcement as unpatriotic. Honestly, any respect that any person should have for pretty much any cop flew out the window when they collectively decided that the best response to criticism about shooting unarmed black people in the back or in their sleep was to mock the movement, co-opt their phrase, and then slap an American flag on it as if standing up to racist pigs is un-American. 

I have never degraded your dad. I never said a word about him. You only think that I did because you expect people to bend the knee to a racist movement aimed at protecting racist cops, and you’re pissed that people won’t kiss cops’ asses by mere virtue of being cops. But since you brought him up, was your dad someone who spoke up about his racist colleagues, or did he keep quiet and donate to their criminal defense funds?


----------



## crush

happy9 said:


> Link please to an example of hate that transcends *Blue Lives Murder *and your persistence in mocking DDs.  Asking for a friend.
> 
> Your paranoia is fascinating to say the least.


*Language** Warning!!!!  *He's a fucking trip Happy.  He's been after me and my dd for three years now.  Dude is dangerous is all I can say and why soccer and this country and I might add, the whole world needs a clean up with bleach because crimes against kids.  I just saw two smugglers leave  3 and 5 year old little girls to be picked up by monsters or nice helping people like EOTL?  This is nuts and sick.  WTFU and take care of the kids first and make sure they get born too.  I know abortion is touchy subject but man, we got out of control as a society and we need to do better for the kids and the elderly.  Fuck, I'm shocked at how selfish we were.  The good news is people are now WTFU and it's awesome to see.  Finally is all I can say.  Love you Guy & Happy and everyone else.


----------



## crush

EOTL said:


> No. Just because your dad may have done his job properly does not mean anyone should have even the slightest respect for a racist Blue Lives Murder counter movement that was created to oppose people who are understandably fed up with cops murdering black people. Where the f**k is the national police slogan/movement to weed out the racism in their ranks?  Where is the national police movement to oppose what Chauvin did?  It doesn’t exist. Instead we get police unions donating millions to defend their racist murdering brethren, along with a PR campaign designed to denigrate those who oppose getting murdered by law enforcement as unpatriotic. Honestly, any respect that any person should have for pretty much any cop flew out the window when they collectively decided that the best response to criticism about shooting unarmed black people in the back or in their sleep was to mock the movement, co-opt their phrase, and then slap an American flag on it as if standing up to racist pigs is un-American.
> 
> I have never degraded your dad. I never said a word about him. You only think that I did because you expect people to bend the knee to a racist movement aimed at protecting racist cops, and you’re pissed that people won’t kiss cops’ asses by mere virtue of being cops. But since you brought him up, was your dad someone who spoke up about his racist colleagues, or did he keep quiet and donate to their criminal defense funds?


@Dominic if you domt remove this asshole once and for all, I will remove Crush today and I promise I will never come back.


----------



## crush




----------



## EOTL

crush said:


> @Dominic if you domt remove this asshole once and for all, I will remove Crush today and I promise I will never come back.


Are you upset that people stand up to misogynists, racists, cops who murder people, and their sympathizers and enablers? You think it’s a hoot for your bigoted brethren to say whatever offensive thing they want, but get pissy when it gets thrown back at them?

Like all threads that go sideways, I didn’t cause it to happen. It went on for pages before I said anything. And, as much as you don’t want to here it, the truth is that cops do murder. There is a trial about that happening as we speak, in case you were not aware.


----------



## vegasguy

EOTL said:


> No. Just because your dad may have done his job properly does not mean anyone should have even the slightest respect for a racist Blue Lives Murder counter movement that was created to oppose people who are understandably fed up with cops murdering black people. Where the f**k is the national police slogan/movement to weed out the racism in their ranks?  Where is the national police movement to oppose what Chauvin did?  It doesn’t exist. Instead we get police unions donating millions to defend their racist murdering brethren, along with a PR campaign designed to denigrate those who oppose getting murdered by law enforcement as unpatriotic. Honestly, any respect that any person should have for pretty much any cop flew out the window when they collectively decided that the best response to criticism about shooting unarmed black people in the back or in their sleep was to mock the movement, co-opt their phrase, and then slap an American flag on it as if standing up to racist pigs is un-American.
> 
> I have never degraded your dad. I never said a word about him. You only think that I did because you expect people to bend the knee to a racist movement aimed at protecting racist cops, and you’re pissed that people won’t kiss cops’ asses by mere virtue of being cops. But since you brought him up, was your dad someone who spoke up about his racist colleagues, or did he keep quiet and donate to their criminal defense funds?


This will be my last political response.  YOU generalize and with that you degrade those that have done good in the world.  Again you have no idea what he has done as a person/father/grandfather.  If you want to know ask.  This stands for many officers and former officers. We have become a generalized culture and that is sad.  There is good in bad in every part of our country.  Every race, every occupation, every soccer parent or coach.   There is good and bad.  You have to take each as a one on one basis and then make the determination not as a whole.   We can throw stats we can throw incidents and we can say you should have turned so in so in.  This can be done everywhere.  You chose Police and I take that personal because you do not know what you think you know.   I am sure you are a good dude and not "that parent" and we can talk offline all day about this if you wish but you did degrade my Father by generalizing and putting all in one bucket.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> No. Just because your dad may have done his job properly does not mean anyone should have even the slightest respect for a racist Blue Lives Murder counter movement that was created to oppose people who are understandably fed up with cops murdering black people. Where the f**k is the national police slogan/movement to weed out the racism in their ranks?  Where is the national police movement to oppose what Chauvin did?  It doesn’t exist. Instead we get police unions donating millions to defend their racist murdering brethren, along with a PR campaign designed to denigrate those who oppose getting murdered by law enforcement as unpatriotic. Honestly, any respect that any person should have for pretty much any cop flew out the window when they collectively decided that the best response to criticism about shooting unarmed black people in the back or in their sleep was to mock the movement, co-opt their phrase, and then slap an American flag on it as if standing up to racist pigs is un-American.
> 
> I have never degraded your dad. I never said a word about him. You only think that I did because you expect people to bend the knee to a racist movement aimed at protecting racist cops, and you’re pissed that people won’t kiss cops’ asses by mere virtue of being cops. But since you brought him up, was your dad someone who spoke up about his racist colleagues, or did he keep quiet and donate to their criminal defense funds?


You know so little it's amazing.  You are great at ingesting and blowing smoke.  There are over 18K policing agencies in this country.  You generalize but shows how simple minded and platform driven you are.  I do appreciate that you are committed to being the king of the soccer forum.  

You are an activist in your own mind and you spew your nonsense on a soccer forum that's filled with an educated population.  What national police slogan/movement are you looking for?


----------



## crush

EOTL said:


> Are you upset that people stand up to misogynists, racists, cops who murder people, and their sympathizers and enablers? You think it’s a hoot for your bigoted brethren to say whatever offensive thing they want, but get pissy when it gets thrown back at them?
> 
> Like all threads that go sideways, I didn’t cause it to happen. It went on for pages before I said anything. And, as much as you don’t want to here it, the truth is that cops do murder. There is a trial about that happening as we speak, in case you were not aware.


You are the biggest P_S ever and I think you will be terminated very soon.  Enjoy the COLD.  I tell people to be HOT or COLD.  At least we all know how COLD you are.  Side Note:  To Lukewarm Lucas, you better get off the pot and get your shit together and make a decision too.  Hot or cold.  Dom has until 11:59PM today to terminate your ass once and for all.  If he doesn;t, then crush will be gone.  I had to do it bro.  You got way too much hate in your soul and you need to go to another planet for basic training on how to love & forgive.  You can;t teach with mercy if all you have in the tank is hate.  It's best that you leave EOTL, trust me.  I know Dom leans left and I respect that but this is not about L or R or D and R and all the BS.  This is about kids.  *Did you not know I'm Peter Pan too bro?*  I never grew up and i never will.  Jesus said if you dont humble yourself and stay a child, you wont enter the Kingdom of God and I'm just following what he said.  His words not mine so don get all huffy and puffy with me you big baby!!!


----------



## Kicker4Life

It is ridiculous that @Dominic let’s ETOL get away with the posting and destroying thread after thread with ZERO recourse.  Every other poster who spoke the way ETOL does has been banned except him.  Anyone else wonder why?

Makes this forum suck!


----------



## crush

Kicker4Life said:


> It is ridiculous that @Dominic let’s ETOL get away with the posting and destroying thread after thread with ZERO recourse.  Every other poster who spoke the way ETOL does has been banned except him.  Anyone else wonder why?
> 
> Makes this forum suck!


I know it's April 1st and all but I swear after today, I will not post anything but soccer takes, just like the old days of the forum.  Smack talk is cool but lets make sure the smack is about soccer.


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> It is ridiculous that @Dominic let’s ETOL get away with the posting and destroying thread after thread with ZERO recourse.  Every other poster who spoke the way ETOL does has been banned except him.  Anyone else wonder why?
> 
> Makes this forum suck!


I’m sorry, where did this thread go sideways again? Not when desert hound decided to mock pay equity in a thread that had nothing to do with that?  Not when he and his misogynistic buddies piled on the guy (not me) who dared criticize them for pages before I got involved?

The real problem here is that none of you can handle people pushing back on your hate. You all think it’s super fun to be bigoted a**holes, so long as I don’t use your tactics against you. You think it’s funny to mock women, but not funny when I mock racist cops in response. You think it’s funny to mock trans athletes, but not funny when I mock Karens in response. You think it’s funny to mock people who support social distancing, but not funny when I mock anti-vaxxer, anti-masker, covid deniers in response. Why is it that you think it’s cool to mock women’s rights so long as it’s a joke, but you freak out about my Blue Lives Murder joke?

If you want to talk about soccer, great, I’ll do that.  But you can’t, and you won’t, none of you. You want Parler with a soccer theme, not a soccer forum. You can’t even see how these threads go sideways because you have no problem when they do so long as it supports a bigoted narrative that you happen to agree with.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> I’m sorry, where did this thread go sideways again? Not when desert hound decided to mock pay equity in a thread that had nothing to do with that?  Not when he and his misogynistic buddies piled on the guy (not me) who dared criticize them for pages before I got involved?
> 
> The real problem here is that none of you can handle people pushing back on your hate. You all think it’s super fun to be bigoted a**holes, so long as I don’t use your tactics against you. You think it’s funny to mock women, but not funny when I mock racist cops in response. You think it’s funny to mock trans athletes, but not funny when I mock Karens in response. You think it’s funny to mock people who support social distancing, but not funny when I mock anti-vaxxer, anti-masker, covid deniers in response. Why is it that you think it’s cool to mock women’s rights so long as it’s a joke, but you freak out about my Blue Lives Murder joke?
> 
> If you want to talk about soccer, great, I’ll do that.  But you can’t, and you won’t, none of you. You want Parler with a soccer theme, not a soccer forum. You can’t even see how these threads go sideways because you have no problem when they do so long as it supports a bigoted narrative that you happen to agree with.


Malcom Gladwell much?


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> It is ridiculous that @Dominic let’s ETOL get away with the posting and destroying thread after thread with ZERO recourse.  Every other poster who spoke the way ETOL does has been banned except him.  Anyone else wonder why?
> 
> Makes this forum suck!


Yeah, we know how you like to keep threads about soccer on track by complaining about BLM. You help make this forum suck.


----------



## crush

EOTL said:


> I’m sorry, where did this thread go sideways again? Not when desert hound decided to mock pay equity in a thread that had nothing to do with that?  Not when he and his misogynistic buddies piled on the guy (not me) who dared criticize them for pages before I got involved?
> 
> The real problem here is that none of you can handle people pushing back on your hate. You all think it’s super fun to be bigoted a**holes, so long as I don’t use your tactics against you. You think it’s funny to mock women, but not funny when I mock racist cops in response. You think it’s funny to mock trans athletes, but not funny when I mock Karens in response. You think it’s funny to mock people who support social distancing, but not funny when I mock anti-vaxxer, anti-masker, covid deniers in response. Why is it that you think it’s cool to mock women’s rights so long as it’s a joke, but you freak out about my Blue Lives Murder joke?
> 
> If you want to talk about soccer, great, I’ll do that.  But you can’t, and you won’t, none of you. You want Parler with a soccer theme, not a soccer forum. You can’t even see how these threads go sideways because you have no problem when they do so long as it supports a bigoted narrative that you happen to agree with.


You mocked my dd asshole for over three years!!!  Dom, please deal with this hater of little girls.  That right there should be reasons to send his ass to the abyss.  If you dont, then you sir are a part of the problem and i can;t stay here anymore.  I hope you choose wise bro.


----------



## vegasguy

EOTL said:


> I’m sorry, where did this thread go sideways again? Not when desert hound decided to mock pay equity in a thread that had nothing to do with that?  Not when he and his misogynistic buddies piled on the guy (not me) who dared criticize them for pages before I got involved?
> 
> The real problem here is that none of you can handle people pushing back on your hate. You all think it’s super fun to be bigoted a**holes, so long as I don’t use your tactics against you. You think it’s funny to mock women, but not funny when I mock racist cops in response. You think it’s funny to mock trans athletes, but not funny when I mock Karens in response. You think it’s funny to mock people who support social distancing, but not funny when I mock anti-vaxxer, anti-masker, covid deniers in response. Why is it that you think it’s cool to mock women’s rights so long as it’s a joke, but you freak out about my Blue Lives Murder joke?
> 
> If you want to talk about soccer, great, I’ll do that.  But you can’t, and you won’t, none of you. You want Parler with a soccer theme, not a soccer forum. You can’t even see how these threads go sideways because you have no problem when they do so long as it supports a bigoted narrative that you happen to agree with.


Heck, I wore a mask in AZ when no one else would.  

I have never mocked anything (well except with @MacDre ) but you attacked something I feel dear too and then called my father's profession racist and killers.  Do you know him or me for that matter?  I am a mask wearer and when available will be vaccinated ( I know a world champion boxer who will not get it) but that should also not be political.  You try to politicize everything.  Blue Lives do matter.  What about the officer at a basketball game that was shot and killed by a parent who would not where a mask.  Is that ok?   What about the officer that was killed only for pulling someone over in Louisiana is that ok?   2 wrongs do not make a right.  We all know this but you slide and generalize.  What if I did the same thing?  Which I won't because I know it not to be true.  

@EOTL be tested  No temptation has overtaken you that is not common to man.


----------



## EOTL

crush said:


> You mocked my dd asshole for over three years!!!  Dom, please deal with this hater of little girls.  That right there should be reasons to send his ass to the abyss.  If you dont, then you sir are a part of the problem and i can;t stay here anymore.  I hope you choose wise bro.


No, I mocked you. You’re upset that your goal of turning your kid into a professional soccer player at 18 did not work out. You’re upset that you burned every conceivable bridge to accomplish that when she was 10 years old. My recognizing that is an incredibly stupid thing to do falls squarely on you, not her.  Sure, you want to blame me for all of your problems, just like you want to blame club DOCs, and everyone but yourself for your terrible decisions.


----------



## crush

EOTL said:


> *No, I mocked you.* You’re upset that your goal of turning your kid into a professional soccer player at 18 did not work out. You’re upset that you burned every conceivable bridge to accomplish that when she was 10 years old. My recognizing that is an incredibly stupid thing to do falls squarely on you, not her.  Sure, you want to blame me for all of your problems, just like you want to blame club DOCs, and everyone but yourself for your terrible decisions.


Listen Little Liar ((LLL)), I dont have time to go back and cut & paste like you did to call Kicker out.  Just stop and stay with soccer loser and never warn a kid under 17 that they better be careful where they go to college.  You go so low because of your insecurities that live in your little brain.  Hate is Human Life 101.  The classes taught to you when you were a little boy was "how to hate others" when you should have had the class that teaches "how to love & forgive."  Teachers & parents WHO teach hate will not be teaching on this planet anymore.  Its just the facts.  Do you not see all your hate?


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> Yeah, we know how you like to keep threads about soccer on track by complaining about BLM. You help make this forum suck.
> 
> View attachment 10510


By engaging with you...yes, guilty!  But I also have 2 kids in the game and can go more than 3 posts actually on topic, talking soccer without degrading the conversation into name calling and bully tactics. 

I don’t like bullies and bullies don’t like me. 

So go ahead...keep operating under your self appointed social justice righteousness enabled by @Dominc (apparently he agrees with your All Cops kill people because they are all inherently racist).  While others go punished for it.


----------



## crush

*California inmate says he killed ‘I-5 Strangler’ in letter to news outlet*


This is real life.  Jason was born into some serious shit and was taught to kill.  I'm sure things happen to him as a boy that would make you have a little empathy.

From Jason Burdow
"What had started out as my original bare-bones plan of doing a straightforward homicide of a cellmate to *obtain my single-cell status evolved into a mission for avenging that youngest girl and all of Roger Kibbe’s other victims,*" he wrote.

Jason Budrow, a *40-year-old convicted murderer*, wrote in a five-page letter to The Mercury News based in San Jose that he strangled the 81-year-old Kibbe to death "with a triangle choke hold" at Mule Creek State Prison in late February, the outlet reported.

*Budrow added that the souls of Kibbe’s victims "have been released from the possession of their killer and I pray that they now rest in peace."*


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> By engaging with you...yes, guilty!  But I also have 2 kids in the game and can go more than 3 posts actually on topic, talking soccer without degrading the conversation into name calling and bully tactics.
> 
> I don’t like bullies and bullies don’t like me.
> 
> So go ahead...keep operating under your self appointed social justice righteousness enabled by @Dominc (apparently he agrees with your All Cops kill people because they are all inherently racist).  While others go punished for it.


Love the magats. The second you joke about racist cops who murder people, the snowflakes don’t like your joke and claim you’re a child molester and believe all cops are doing it.  Per the magats, it’s super funny to stereotype and generalize about uppity women whining about pay equity, but not so much when the joke is about cops. It’s super fun to blame teachers unions for ruining their children’s lives and “living in fear”, but not ok to blame police unions and their complicit membership for actually and knowingly financially supporting murderers like Chauvin and trying to get them off the hook, and for “living in fear” that they don’t get to just knee someone to death, or shoot them in the back, or in their sleep, without consequences anymore.  It’s a real hoot to claim that trans athletes have “eviscerated” youth sports, but god forbid someone refuses to bend the knee to cops and point out that an actual cop is on actual trial for actual murder.


----------



## EOTL

FYI, very few ECNL teams might beat a D1 team, bit occasionally there is ine that could beat a lot of colleges outside the power five. 

I think we could all use a light-hearted joke to get beyond all the rancor.  What do you say:









						Blue Lives Matter Supporters Say Kyle Rittenhouse Not Reflective Of Most Peaceful Apologists For Police State
					

NEW YORK—After an AR-15-wielding teenager was charged with the first-degree murder of two protesters in Kenosha, WI, Blue Lives Matter supporters told reporters Thursday that Kyle Rittenhouse’s actions did not reflect the nonviolent tactics favored by most  police-state apologists. “When you see...




					www.theonion.com


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> FYI, very few ECNL teams might beat a D1 team, bit occasionally there is ine that could beat a lot of colleges outside the power five.
> 
> I think we could all use a light-hearted joke to get beyond all the rancor.  What do you say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Lives Matter Supporters Say Kyle Rittenhouse Not Reflective Of Most Peaceful Apologists For Police State
> 
> 
> NEW YORK—After an AR-15-wielding teenager was charged with the first-degree murder of two protesters in Kenosha, WI, Blue Lives Matter supporters told reporters Thursday that Kyle Rittenhouse’s actions did not reflect the nonviolent tactics favored by most  police-state apologists. “When you see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theonion.com


GFY!


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> GFY!


Sheesh, it was just a joke.


----------



## crush

EOTL said:


> Sheesh, it was just a joke.


A foolish one too.  Joke all you want, but when cops and kids are invloved, UWBPOS, trust me!!!


----------



## EOTL

crush said:


> A foolish one too.  Joke all you want, but when cops and kids are invloved, UWBPOS, trust me!!!


For the record, Minneapolis police unions have put over a million dollars into Chauvin’s legal defense fund. But how dare we criticize a police union and its complicit members trying to get their murderous colleagues off the hook, right? It’s only ok to trash teacher unions here. So shameful of teachers to expect to get vaccinated before going back into a classroom with the children of so many OC anti-vaxxers, am I right @crush? Maybe the teachers union should start a “Teachers Lives Matter” movement and slap it on an American flag to make it criticism-proof? Maybe use gold stars, though, like they do with kindergarteners, to give it that personal touch like the cops did with that blue line thingamajig. 

Oh man, this one is a real side splitter:









						Chauvin Defense Team Praises Officer’s Restraint In Not Killing Bystanders
					

MINNEAPOLIS—In an effort to highlight his client’s impeccable character, the defense attorney representing Derek Chauvin praised the former police officer Thursday for exercising great restraint by not killing bystanders. “As the video evidence shows, there were several bystanders standing only...




					www.theonion.com


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> Sheesh, it was just a joke.


So is your existence!


----------



## crush

EOTL said:


> For the record, Minneapolis police unions have put over a million dollars into Chauvin’s legal defense fund. But how dare we criticize a police union and its complicit members trying to get their murderous colleagues off the hook, right? It’s only ok to trash teacher unions here. So shameful of teachers to expect to get vaccinated before going back into a classroom with the children of so many OC anti-vaxxers, am I right @crush? Maybe the teachers union should start a “Teachers Lives Matter” movement and slap it on an American flag to make it criticism-proof? Maybe use gold stars, though, like they do with kindergarteners, to give it that personal touch like the cops did with that blue line thingamajig.
> 
> Oh man, this one is a real side splitter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chauvin Defense Team Praises Officer’s Restraint In Not Killing Bystanders
> 
> 
> MINNEAPOLIS—In an effort to highlight his client’s impeccable character, the defense attorney representing Derek Chauvin praised the former police officer Thursday for exercising great restraint by not killing bystanders. “As the video evidence shows, there were several bystanders standing only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theonion.com


That dude was no cop bro.  He was working with George at the strip club for years.  Bad example but if that is how you see cops today, that's on you fool.  I will find some good cops for you to look at and read about today asshole.  These cops serve and protect us all, regardless of how your little brain receives and delivers hate speech.  I see how evil works like never before.  Do you know where the fuck I came from asshole?  Dom, get this _OS out of here so we can start a new game and start fresh.  Thanks on behalf of ALL the good people of this awesome country.


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> So is your existence!


That’s a real let down after being accused of being a pedophile and supporting terrorists. You need to do better.


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> That’s a real let down after being accused of being a pedophile and supporting terrorists. You need to do better.


You prove your moral values daily...I don’t need to go further.  Enjoy your existence sweet heart!

I’ve already waisted more words than your worth!


----------



## EOTL

crush said:


> That dude was no cop bro.  He was working with George at the strip club for years.  Bad example but if that is how you see cops today, that's on you fool.  I will find some good cops for you to look at and read about today asshole.  These cops serve and protect us all, regardless of how your little brain receives and delivers hate speech.  I see how evil works like never before.  Do you know where the fuck I came from asshole?  Dom, get this _OS out of here so we can start a new game and start fresh.  Thanks on behalf of ALL the good people of this awesome country.


Ha ha!  He was the supervising field training officer showing trainees how to get things get done in Minneapolis.

Let’s see where you draw your thin blue line.

1. If a cop contributes to the legal defense fund of a racist murderous colleague, does that make them a great guy whom we should respect?

2. What about the cop who “just” fails to speak out against their racist colleagues?  Is a cop who lets his colleagues engage in racist abuse of everyday Americans an upstanding member of our society who deserves our respect?

3. How about all the cops watching their colleague choke out an unarmed black guy and doing nothing - other than preventing a fireman from trying to save the dude’s life?  American heroes?


----------



## Giesbock

EOTL said:


> Ha ha!  He was the supervising field training officer showing trainees how to get things get done in Minneapolis.
> 
> Let’s see where you draw your thin blue line.
> 
> 1. If a cop contributes to the legal defense fund of a racist murderous colleague, does that make them a great guy whom we should respect?
> 
> 2. What about the cop who “just” fails to speak out against their racist colleagues?  Is a cop who lets his colleagues engage in racist abuse of everyday Americans an upstanding member of our society who deserves our respect?
> 
> 3. How about all the cops watching their colleague choke out an unarmed black guy and doing nothing - other than preventing a fireman from trying to save the dude’s life?  American heroes?


In my book, No, no and no.  Should be a simple answer.


----------



## crush

EOTL said:


> Ha ha!  He was the supervising field training officer showing trainees how to get things get done in Minneapolis.
> 
> Let’s see where you draw your thin blue line.
> 
> 1. If a cop contributes to the legal defense fund of a racist murderous colleague, does that make them a great guy whom we should respect?
> 
> 2. What about the cop who “just” fails to speak out against their racist colleagues?  Is a cop who lets his colleagues engage in racist abuse of everyday Americans an upstanding member of our society who deserves our respect?
> 
> 3. How about all the cops watching their colleague choke out an unarmed black guy and doing nothing - other than preventing a fireman from trying to save the dude’s life?  American heroes?


Race Baiter Addiction ((RBA)) is real EOTL.  When one is losing the debate then RBA kicks in.  I'm taking a crash course on how to help folks like you WHO see their hate and want to learn how to love others without judging and then beating the shit out of them all because their white, black or other colors or mixes.  Any human who judges the gender or color of anyone first, is looking from the outside only and that is a fucking idiot.  That is the only time to call someone a fucking dumb shit btw.  It all comes from deep seated hate lessons that people like you have learned from bad parenting and that is not all your fault.   Too many people have envy and not enough of love.  Mulligans are coming to anyone who needs them and a second chance to boot.   You know, I dont have what you have because. That is old and dry and a loser in the future.  Let it go dude.
Look at MN leadership.  I'm not sure I would hire the off duty strip club cop to be field trainer but I would take that up with the higher ups who hired him in the first place.  You should ask the DA over their bro.


----------



## Dominic

EOTL BANNED.  EOTL WAS ALREADY ON A WARNING.


----------



## focomoso

Dominic said:


> EOTL BANNED.  EOTL WAS ALREADY ON A WARNING.


I've been away for over a year, but from what I've read in the last couple of weeks, this does not seem to be an even-handed application of moderation.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Dominic said:


> EOTL BANNED.  EOTL WAS ALREADY ON A WARNING.


Thank you Dom. Any penance I am due, I will accept.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Dominic said:


> EOTL BANNED.  EOTL WAS ALREADY ON A WARNING.


Yes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## warrior49

And now we can get back to soccer...


----------

